# What age should a new tyre be.



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Please can you help with my question as I am booked in tomorrow to have six Michelin 225/75/16 cp tyres fitted to my m/h, but the year of tire manufacture is 2011. Would you be ok with 3yr old tyres or would you expect newer ones. Cheers for any input.

PS, I wanted to fit c tyres to my m/h but was told that it must be cp due to the fact that my tyres need to be at 78psi and the c only can go to 68psi.

Baz................


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If buying from a dealer/tyre shop I'd want less than 6 months old.

Peter


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I would not have them at 3 years old.

Paul.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 1, 2005)

Definitely not! We had the same tyres recently and they were only three months old. I presume you are getting Agilis Camper tyres, if so They are in big demand, therefore you should only get recent ones, I can't believe you've been offered old ones. My dealer explained to me that they only manufacture two batches a year and when they're gone, they're gone, you have to wait for the next batch. So I really can't understand where yours have come from. But Agilis Camper or not, these are too old!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

c tyres have exactly the same speed and load rating !! I have fitted C tyres to all my MH's without any issue at all. Save your money!!

If you are determined to have CP tyres then DONT settle for ones that are half way through their projected life span, at the price they are you want them as new as possible.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would not buy them that old unless they were priced at £25.
If new then you should not accept anything without 2014 on the tyre.
If your local fitters cannot do this then I suggest you buy them on line and have them shipped out to you.

cabby


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> bazzal said:
> 
> 
> > PS, I wanted to fit c tyres to my m/h but was told that it must be cp due to the fact that my tyres need to be at 78psi and the c only can go to 68psi.
> ...


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Old Tyres*

The experts all say you should change tyres at a max of 7 years!!If you agree then yours would alreadyy be 3 years old.Not a problem if you change your van but if you are keeping yours a few years you will have to fork out 3 years sooner then you should have to.i wouldn't want them.I once had new tyres fitted to my Golf GTI by a well known tyre company.I had something go through the side wall a couple of years later.When I went to get a replacement the make/model of tyre I was told had been discontinued sometime ago.When we looked at the date they were 3 years old when fitted!!I don't like having odd tyres even if they are compatable!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Elci said:


> > bazzal said:
> >
> >
> > > PS, I wanted to fit c tyres to my m/h but was told that it must be cp due to the fact that my tyres need to be at 78psi and the c only can go to 68psi.
> ...


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

My Agilis rear tyres are still the original tyres from new. The date code is week 35, 2008. The van was built by Rapido in late 2009, but only sold and registered in late 2010. So the tyres were over 2 years old before they hit the road. 

I also bought some Goodyear tyres from the website myTyres recently for my car and received 3 year old tyres, when I queried this is I was told that manufacturers can sell tyres as 'new' up to 3 years old providing the tyres have been correctly stored. All this was stated in their terms and conditions.

Fortunately mine were 1 week over the 3 year limit so they were replaced. The replacements however, were still almost 18 months old.

Checked with my local tyre fitter and he said this was not unusual.

Richard


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If they had not been inflated or subjected to UV light I would jump at them at 30% off  

Dick


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Others may have different views, but I'd not EVER buy "new" tyres that were over 6 months old; as in had a manufacturing date stamp over 6 months old.



One of the divisions of a Group I used to Manage was involved in tyre manufacture. 
They begin to degrade the moment they leave the vacuum former, simply due to interaction of the compounds with air which starts the embrittling process...which is what reduces flexibility and causes cracking.


I have rejected attempts by fitters to flog me old tyres as new on several occasions. If I'm paying for a new tyre, I want a new tyre.
You can flog me a two year old tyre for 35% discount it you like, but don't try to pretend it is new just because it's been sitting there degrading for 2 years and just hasn't been on a wheel yet.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't see it being a problem but I would tell them that you wanted a decent discount because of the age.
If you keep the receipt then it should not problem when you want to sell the van.
I'm surprised that any dealer over there had them in stock anyway. Who are they?

My Sister lives in Arbory St.(she doesn't sell tyres though)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I could afford new tyres, part worn is where I'm at, but only ones which are in good condition, from a reputable source.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi

Replaced my set in Feb this year. Used a company called Openeo,they were sent from Holland and I had them fitted.

they were less than 2 months old but you do not know in advance how old they might be.

Also used this co for my winter car tyres also these were new.

|In there question and answer section there is this answer re DOT ages which you should read.






DOT – What is the date of production of the tyres which you offer?

Our company ensures the highest quality of the products that we sell. All the tyres that we offer are new, and their age is not higher than 24 months (according to recommendations of most automobile clubs, among others Allgemeine Deutsche Automobil-Club - ADAC, or Touring Club Schweiz - TCS). Such high Internet shop standards of Oponeo.co.uk are completely in accordance with tyre manufacturers’ guidelines which acknowledge not older than 3-year old tyres as brand new ones.

Additional advantage of Oponeo.co.uk is proper tyres storage and their huge rotation, which enables us to sell 90% of the tyres with the production date lower than 1 year.

In the case in which in spite of our efforts the tyres bought by our customers are older than 24 months, we give the customers choice. They decide whether we take back the tyre on our own expense or whether we give them proper discount. Its amount is 5% for tyres which the date of production is between 24-36 months and 10% for tyres which are older than 36 months.
Up


Ian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

RichardD said:


> My Agilis rear tyres are still the original tyres from new. The date code is week 35, 2008. The van was built by Rapido in late 2009, but only sold and registered in late 2010. So the tyres were over 2 years old before they hit the road.
> 
> I also bought some Goodyear tyres from the website myTyres recently for my car and received 3 year old tyres, when I queried this is I was told that manufacturers can sell tyres as 'new' up to 3 years old providing the tyres have been correctly stored. All this was stated in their terms and conditions.
> 
> ...


That the reason I cancelled my order with ''My Tyres'' after they told me how old they could be, I will never order from them.

Paul.


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> icer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Elci

Oponeo.co.uk Ltd. is a joint-stock company part of a Polish Group

http://www.oponeo.co.uk

Ian


----------



## Elci (Apr 27, 2014)

> icer said:
> 
> 
> > Elci
> ...


----------



## djp30 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just bought two Continental 225 75 16 for £170 off ebay DoT 11/13 & gone up from 116 to 121

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111376378874?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Do not buy at this age. Had two fitted on mine this Tuesday and marked as week 22, 2014


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Elci 

I went for the Michelin camping tyres partly because they are marked M&S and because I believe them to be more suited to vehicles that spend some time stationary.
Others may well disagree but it was my choice and my money, end of jan 2014 mine were £548.00 delivered

I have to say that I would not be happy to receive tyres just short of 2 years old when I am paying for new tyres. I would contact tyre companies in advance to make sure what I was going to receive.

Ian


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for all the info,

I contacted the garage this morning to ask what was the situation and was told that I either had these tyres or would have to wait till next year as Michelin were not making another batch till 2015.

The price for the six older tyres is £1140 (£190 each). So due to all the views I have decided to wait and see what I can find. 

I was told by the garage that Michelin say there tyres have a shelf life of 5 yrs but as Coppo has said when you come to sell the m/h and it has old tyres, how do you explain it to a buyer!

Bill Creer, the garge is quayside tyres in Douglas and they do not stock them, they were sent by there supplier to meet my order as they needed to use up the stock?. We live at ballalough by the southern 100 start/finish, is your sister at the shops end or up towards castle rushen.

Thanks to all your points and comments,

Cheers Baz............................


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Baz,
Sounds the right thing to do. If you're coming over here, some time, then you'll probably get them a lot cheaper.I use Costco.
Sisters house is nearly opposite the Crofts and you've got my Sister in Law down the other way at Ballabeg.
One of your nearest neighbours must be John Whittaker. I hear that the inside of his house is very like a small version of the Trafford Centre. Nice.
I'll be over in about four weeks so can you tell them to have all the roads works complete, if you don't mind.

Just remembered it's Tynwald Fair day tomorrow isn't it. Hope you've got some petitions to present.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Cheers for the info Bill,

Is costco an internet company or do they have garages around the uk.

My daughter lives in Ballabeg and she is John Whittakers house keeper at Billown estate.

She has moved in at Billown today (Sunday) with her family for 3 months while they have an extension put on their house. I have been in many times infact I stayed there on new years eve with all my family and yes what a place but very tastefully done. Oh to be a billionaire. 

Cheers Baz............................................


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Baz,

Costco are primarily trade wholesaler who also now sell on the internet. All of their stores have a Michelin tyre fitting depot attached to them but they don't sell tyres online.
Although they are trade they will let anyone join if they can show utility bills(I think) for about £25.
I use the one next the Trafford Centre, coincidentally.


----------

